# Iridescent shark with eye problem



## ntiggr2 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hello all. I was helping out at the LFS today cleaning tanks. One of the tanks had 1 iridescent shark in it. It had this white coating over his eyes. It didn't just coat the eye tho, there was so much of it that parts of it were hanging off and moving with the water flow. There was nothing else on the body.
It was pitiful. When I asked the owner what it was, she said she didn't know, had never seen it before and was treating it with melafix.
Any ideas on what it could be? I can't quit thinking about that poor fish.
Donna

BTW- It actually looks like cotton mouth/Chondrococcus columnaris but it's on the eyes only.


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Sep 26, 2007)

Yikes, can't help you with this Donna, don't know, looks like an infection.

Ron


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Not sure, it could be a few things. We would use Furan in times like that.


----------



## ntiggr2 (Jan 17, 2008)

I've never heard of Furan. Asked lfs owner and she hadn't either, so I checked the larger chains in the area. They had never heard of it either so I looked it up online and sent her the links. 
The iridescent still has the coating on the eye but it doesn't look as thick, so maybe what she's doing is working. Thankfully she doesn't have a shared water system between her tanks.
Thanks,
Donna


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

That's what we ran in the Q tank at the LFS  

Hopefully if she did share the water between tanks she would have protective measures such as UV lights and CopperSafe. 

Glad to hear the fish is getting well.


----------

